# FTV Gone! I liked the girls in bikinis.



## Justgrooven (Jan 23, 2010)

What happened to FTV? Did they go under or did Dish drop them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Justgrooven said:


> What happened to FTV? Did they go under or did Dish drop them?


DISH Network did remove FashionTV from most of our programming packages. FTV is now only available in the International Basic Package. It is only in SD at this time.


----------



## Justgrooven (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you Mary. Can we have our bikini girls back please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

If I could do that for you I would.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

That didn't sound very sincere.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One might want to try MavTV (361) or HDNet (362). There are other channels to see women in bikinis (and occasionally without) if that is what one is looking for. I don't know of another channel that does the FTV "fashion show" themed prancing about in next to nothing, but there are other places where one can see just as much, if not more, skin.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Justgrooven said:


> What happened to FTV? Did they go under or did Dish drop them?


FTV wasn't very good. Dish can do better.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Some of the runway outfits were _hysterical_ and hearing some of those bimbos speak was uncannily like dialog from Zoolander. I tried to catch the Pirelli shoots but could never find a reliable schedule.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

When i think of Girls in Bikinis there is only one channel I think of and that's HD Net.


----------



## chickmag (Jun 12, 2006)

@karrank%
You actually listened to it? Hahaha!

Will miss Midnight Haute...


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

chickmag said:


> @karrank%
> You actually listened to it? Hahaha!
> 
> Will miss Midnight Haute...


hahaha! Well, it is, er, was multimedia.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I liked the music, and the glimpse into a lifestyle as alien to me as Bizarro world.

It's a damned shame that Dish just whisked it away without the usual boilerplate about the channel demanding unreasonable price increases. If MLB Network comes to Dish, I'll forgive them.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

FTA Michael said:


> I liked the music, and the glimpse into a lifestyle as alien to me as Bizarro world.
> 
> It's a damned shame that Dish just whisked it away without the usual boilerplate about the channel demanding unreasonable price increases. If MLB Network comes to Dish, I'll forgive them.


That's because it's a Free To Air channel, the only "cost" to DISH is bandwidth. I think they stream the channel in full on their website.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Actually FTV was pretty cool - repetitive with ads for their own vodka _ad nauseum_, but the runway footage was pretty cool.

Sadly, the transponder space is likely being used for yet another channel that shows nothing but upconverted footage, if that.

(Really, is there *ever* any HD content on CMT HD?)


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

FTV was trash when it came to finding the girls in bikinis. Their Swimwear show became nothing of the such. 

If you want girls in bikinis, try MAVTV with the show Bikini Allstars. I have Seasons 2-4 (2008-2010) on my DVR. Had Season 1 but the format then was bullocks, so I deleted it.

Was hoping they'd get the 2011 season started soon. At least I don't know if has started. I noticed the guide info has been showing actual episode data lately, so maybe they have.


----------



## nomadicallens (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree with the above posts, MAVTV is your best bet.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> *I liked the music*, and the glimpse into a lifestyle as alien to me as Bizarro world.
> 
> It's a damned shame that Dish just whisked it away without the usual boilerplate about the channel demanding unreasonable price increases. If MLB Network comes to Dish, I'll forgive them.


Is that similar as saying 'I read Playboy for the articles'?


----------

